# Component to HDMI



## GoFigureItOut (Nov 20, 2014)

My current TV has two HDMI ports, but both of them went out over a year ago. I really want to get a blu-ray player that has WiFi so I can stream to it. Most, if not all blu-ray devices, use HDMI. I was wondering if there's a component to HDMI cable available? If not, how about a converter?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 20, 2014)

That would require an active converter.  Does it have any working HDMI ports?  I would recommend either a receiver or new TV.

There are devices like this but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 20, 2014)

GoFigureItOut said:


> My current TV has two HDMI ports, but both of them went out over a year ago.


Time for a new TV if those were your only HDMI ports.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Nov 20, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That would require an active converter.  Does it have any working HDMI ports?  I would recommend either a receiver or new TV.
> 
> There are devices like this but I wouldn't recommend it.



Both HDMI ports stopped working.  I'm afraid to buy another one. With my luck, it will happen again.   Would something like that work? The Blu-ray player connects to the converter then component to the TV.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 20, 2014)

GoFigureItOut said:


> Both HDMI ports stopped working.  I'm afraid to buy another one. With my luck, it will happen again.   Would something like that work? The Blu-ray player connects to the converter then component to the TV.


You still need an HDMI port to use that. Don't unplug and plug in HDMI connectors constantly. The cable and connector are fragile and it doesn't take much to break them. I would buy a new TV and if you need more than 2 or 3 ports, get a receiver than can switch 4 to 8 different devices, plus, then you're primed for surround sound.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 20, 2014)

component is going to be limited to 720p@30hz


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Nov 20, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> component is going to be limited to 720p@30hz



That's totally fine with me. My eyes are so bad I can't tell the difference between 720p and 1080p


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 20, 2014)

I have been using an HDFury III for around two years; as, the Panasonic Plasma I have is an older model with no HDMI inputs, just component.

I has been great. It supports up to 1080p @ 72hz, audio support, and hdcp support.

It ain't cheap; however, that plasma was not cheap in it's day... it still works great, so it ain't getting changed 'til it dies.

The other cheaper converters, may not do, or give you, what you are looking for.

You may want to be sure that those HDMI ports are dead and not just locked up.
I had an LG HDTV that would refuse to talk to a Verizon box after a day or so; and, would not work again, until I factory reset it (the TV) in the hidden service mode menu.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 20, 2014)

You just have to try the component. It may work but you want an active one

Adapters are always a gamble


----------



## twilyth (Nov 20, 2014)

Amazon has a lot of converters and they seem to be around $50, ranging from about $35-75.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Nov 20, 2014)

95Viper said:


> I have been using an HDFury III for around two years; as, the Panasonic Plasma I have is an older model with no HDMI inputs, just component.
> 
> I has been great. It supports up to 1080p @ 72hz, audio support, and hdcp support.
> 
> ...



Odd. I tried a factory reset about a year ago, and nothing happened (no signal!) would show up anytime I'd select HDMI. Now, I just tried it and it worked. However, it's only being displayed at 480p (HDMI-1) 720p (HDMI-2)


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Nov 20, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Amazon has a lot of converters and they seem to be around $50, ranging from about $35-75.



Woohoo! Thank you!


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 20, 2014)

GoFigureItOut said:


> Odd. I tried a factory reset about a year ago, and nothing happened (no signal!) would show up anytime I'd select HDMI. Now, I just tried it and it worked. However, it's only being displayed at 480p (HDMI-1) 720p (HDMI-2)


You might want to check with the TV manufacturer support to see if they have a firmware update.
They may have one to address such a problem and, also, may update your hdmi to the latest version.
That is, if your TV is updatable by the user.

Sorry the reset did not cure the ports.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Nov 20, 2014)

95Viper said:


> You might want to check with the TV manufacturer support to see if they have a firmware update.
> They may have one to address such a problem and, also, may update your hdmi to the latest version.
> That is, if your TV is updatable by the user.
> 
> Sorry the reset did not cure the ports.



One of them is working! I'm so happy now! I can get a blu-ray player.


----------

